# rotary Valve Engine



## 1Kenny (Dec 25, 2007)

This is what they look like.







Back to the crankshafts. After cutting, drilling and pinning the disks, they were milled to look like more like a crankshaft.


----------



## 1Kenny (Dec 25, 2007)

This is what they look like ready to fit to the shafts.






Next was to make a set of main bearing support blocks and see how they fit.


----------



## 1Kenny (Dec 25, 2007)

Now I have a _big problem_. There are many more parts to make due to me not being able to control myself. Once I started making the different crankshaft, I couldn't stop. So the next step is to make more main shaft supports. The lower single cylinder cranks are the split type with a 2-56 squeeze bolts. On the lower two cylinder crank I used 2-56 set screws to hold the shafts. The next two cranks are press fit to the shafts as is the four cylinder crank. 






They are all a little different and that is making it fun.

Kenny


----------



## rake60 (Dec 25, 2007)

LOL

There are many WORSE addictions out there Kenny!

Wonderful Work!

Rick


----------



## Brass_Machine (Dec 25, 2007)

I am having a heck of a time planning my first bar stock engine. This is not helping me by posting this. ??? Not that it is a bad thing. ;D

Looking good!


[Highjack] I have been tossing this one, a few of Elmer's engines around and a couple of Jerry Howell's engines around for my first. Gonna wait until I finish tooling up the lathe first. [\Highjack]

I love to see build logs of engines. keep it up.

Eric


----------



## 1Kenny (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment, Rick.

Eric,

It took me over a month to decide on this engine. I wanted to build one that had columns and an entablature involved. A big thing I have learned here is not to be worried about changing things on the plans. I have been looking at quite a few old engineering and machine books to get ideas for different machine bases that can be applied to the crankshaft main bearing supports. Planing is taking me longer than making the parts. 

Kenny


----------



## Cedge (Dec 26, 2007)

Kenny
Got to hand it to you... VERY nice work!!

Steve


----------



## 1Kenny (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you, Steve.

This is one of the books I am looking at to get ideas. As I am not a learned man, it has a lot of pictures that can be applied to small engine parts.

Kenny


----------



## dparker (Jul 1, 2008)

Hello All: I finally got out of the chair in front of the computer and reading this forum and did something. When I received the last Machinist's Workshop magazine I liked the cover photo. I looked at the article by Walter Yetman and his instructions for building the engine, it looked like a nice quick weekend build. Well, being slow and trying to use what stock I had on hand and taking a little liberty with the design it only took me a week for a nice simple engine build.
I made the block a little longer and pressed in a brass tube for the bearing so the end leakage should be less, and used a piece of brass flat stock for the head. I should make some gaskets for the head and block to the cylinder.
Fun build! The engine runs well after breakin and still needs to be mounted on a base.










don


----------



## CrewCab (Jul 1, 2008)

That's a fine looking little engine Don, nice one 8)

CC


----------

